# Dicetel...seems to be workin'



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

I recently started taking Dicetel (100mg 3 times daily) and have had great results almost immediately. Bloating has decreased considerably, and I think I can honestly say I've been pain-free for the first seven day stretch in 10 months. I'm being careful about my diet (having recently read Eating for IBS) but have cheated a few times, food-wise, with the holiday party circuit, and haven't had any major ill-effects. The Dicetel seems to be constipating me a bit, but since I tend to mostly IBS-D, that's not such a bad thing...I've just increased my Metamucil from once to twice a day, and that seems to offset much of the constipating effect.Almost too good to be true, but hey, I'm thrilled. My doctor tried Modulon first, but it made me so dizzy I couldn't tie my shoes without almost passing out. As a newly diagnosed IBS'er, I was afraid it would take a gazillion drug trials before I'd find something that worked for me.Wishing you all this amazing feeling of being pain-free!crampyjo


----------



## Ihavetogo (Dec 7, 2002)

My doctor put me on dicetel for a while and i had nothing but problems. I have both IBS d and IBS c and i lost all bowel control for about 2 weeks. It's bad enough having to run to the batthroom when you have feeling and it's worse when you don't. She reduced my dose and I got severly C and i had to stop taking them. If it works for you I'm sooooo happy. Anything to stop the cramps is a lifesaver. I sincerly hope you have better relults then i did.


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

Dicetel helps me too, to a certain degree. I have to stop taking it, because it would cause very bad burning in my stomach. Does anybody else experience this?.


----------



## Bloatarama (Oct 14, 2002)

I tried Dicetel for a while but had to stop b/c I got really nauseated on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Love it!I absolutely love Dicetel! It is my wonder drug. I have been virtually pain free since I began it. I may have had a handful (at the most) of painful bowel movements in the 7 months I've been on it







Not too shabby compared with my daily pain







I am also on 100mg for 3x a day. I was on 50mg 3x a day, but it did nothing, so my doctor increased the dosage


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

You guys have really given me some insight....I've been on Dicetel and been feeling really nauseaus...I've always blamed my new anti-anxiety drugs, but maybe its a combination with the dicetel...Will ask my doctor this week!Thanx!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I was just prescribed Dicetal [Pinaverium Bromide]. I see the same problems I had before,namely burning stomach. Is it for diarrhea IBS, moreso that IBS-C? I have the IBS-C, but overcame the worst of it with organic veggies, nutritional support, and stopping all grains and high carbs and processed foods. I would have mentioned this to the DOc but he was not listening at all. "I had four poops today, after being a bit sluggish yesterday" I said, then he says "here, take this!" What a guy! Anyone know where to get the "product monograph", the real info with side effects and the study results?


----------

